# Looking for a Zapi digital console



## acer2974 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have a Zapi Sem-1 Sepex controller in my electric boat (yes, cars are not the only vehicle going electric. No regen braking however!). I need a Zapi console to program the set points and view diagnostics. Does anyone know where I can buy a console? In theory, you should be able to connect a PC to the RS232 port, but I haven't seen anything on this. Would appreciate any help or leads. Thanks

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Jeff,

Not sure if your in the US or not but here you go if you are in the US. They have both the console and the PC cable and program to program any Zapi. 

Erik C. Uhlik
Sales Engineer
ZAPI Inc.
(919) 789 - 4588
(919) 649 - 1128
[email protected]


----------



## acer2974 (Jun 10, 2010)

Erik, thanks for the reply, but what you mean by "here"? I am in the US (NC). Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

We have lots of folks here that do not post where they are from but are not in the US. I just did not know and did not find that info in your public information. That's all. They are at your end of the States. Better for you I guess. They are the US distributor for Zapi. Erik is very helpful. I think there are a few but very few folks here that have one available. In the UK I am sure they are more available to even just borrow. Buying is not cheap but the programs are more for fleets or dealers or repair shops. 

Pete


----------



## acer2974 (Jun 10, 2010)

OK, maybe I am dumb (just an EE) and/or just into this game (big time with the cost of this boat). I do not know the name/location of the zapi distributor to which you are referring. I did see something about Zapi in NC. I assume the thing is not cheap given the specialized nature of the item. The PC route maybe be better. Thanks for any help. Typically these forums are great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Uh! Call and or Email. Yes the NC address is the one. 

Zapi Inc.

210 James Jackson Ave
CAry, NC 27513

Phone: 919-789-4588
Fax: 919-789-4583


----------



## acer2974 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks. Funny, I am just a couple of hours away.


----------



## uzman2 (Jul 3, 2013)

zapi controller pc serial port cable pc

electronics circuits diagram help

please help


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

uzman2 said:


> zapi controller pc serial port cable pc
> 
> electronics circuits diagram help
> 
> please help


Please do not post the same message in multiple threads.

It sounds like you need to buy (or rent) the handheld programmer. Tell us where you are located and maybe we can find a place that sells/rents the programmer for you.


----------



## vins (Mar 15, 2014)

acer2974 said:


> I have a Zapi Sem-1 Sepex controller in my electric boat (yes, cars are not the only vehicle going electric. No regen braking however!). I need a Zapi console to program the set points and view diagnostics. Does anyone know where I can buy a console? In theory, you should be able to connect a PC to the RS232 port, but I haven't seen anything on this. Would appreciate any help or leads. Thanks
> 
> Jeff



Good afternoon. This site has schemes and programs

http://forkliftdiagnostika.jimdo.co...zapi-how-to-make-a-diagnostic-cable-for-zapi/


----------

